# 3D Printing > 3D Printer Parts, Filament & Materials >  Best PLA/ABS brand for under $30 per KG

## Matherox

I am planning on opening up a 3D Hubs hub, and I am buying filaments for it.
What are the best PLA/ABS brands for under $30 per KG?
Also, got any recommendations for a nylon brand (Not for under $30)
Thanks for the help,
Matherox

----------


## 3dex ltd

Im guessing you're in the US so this might be of limited use to you.

However...

We sell a range of high quality filaments. Gives great results and lots of vibrant colours to choose from. 

Have a look at www.3dexfilament.co.uk or contact us at support@3dexfilament.com for more information. 

Cheers

----------


## EagleSeven

> I am planning on opening up a 3D Hubs hub, and I am buying filaments for it.
> What are the best PLA/ABS brands for under $30 per KG?
> Also, got any recommendations for a nylon brand (Not for under $30)
> Thanks for the help,
> Matherox


eBay is a good place to search for various brands available and pricing trends.

----------


## curious aardvark

please see other: filament for under $30 thread :-)

in the states amazon tends to be better than ebay.

http://3dprintboard.com/showthread.p...-%28-Winbo-%29

----------


## johnschneider89

Matherox, we sell American made PLA filament for $26.95/kg. It's good stuff too: 100% virgin material with +/- 0.05mm diameter and ovality tolerance. It's wound on a normal 8" spool, so no super tight winds when you get to the end of a spool. You can find it on our website here: http://www.fargo3dprinting.com/produ.../pla-filament/

----------


## makeshaper

> I am planning on opening up a 3D Hubs hub, and I am buying filaments for it.
> What are the best PLA/ABS brands for under $30 per KG?
> Also, got any recommendations for a nylon brand (Not for under $30)
> Thanks for the help,
> Matherox


We have PLA/ABS for $21/kg US made too http://www.makeshaper.ecwid.com

----------


## keithk16

Instead of trying to sell you on my filament I am going to give you my personal recommendation. 

Just like you I have a 3D Hub (Adaptive 3D Printing) and ever since I started it I have used only one filament provider, Hatchbox. Hatchbox is sold on Amazon and for $22.98 per 2.2 Lb. spool it cannot be beat not to mention the variety of colors they offer in both PLA and ABS. Most, if not all, of my customers have told me the quality of their part is amazing and I think this is in part to the quality of filament that I use. 

Hope this helps.

----------


## LambdaFF

I have been using eMotiontech in France now for a little while and they are great. Obviously... better if you live in France.

----------


## iDig3Dprinting

Don't forget us, we sell good filament as well!

----------


## ServiceXp

> Instead of trying to sell you on my filament I am going to give you my personal recommendation. 
> 
> Just like you I have a 3D Hub (Adaptive 3D Printing) and ever since I started it I have used only one filament provider, Hatchbox. Hatchbox is sold on Amazon and for $22.98 per 2.2 Lb. spool it cannot be beat not to mention the variety of colors they offer in both PLA and ABS. Most, if not all, of my customers have told me the quality of their part is amazing and I think this is in part to the quality of filament that I use. 
> 
> Hope this helps.


Have you had a chance to use their Silver ABS yet?

----------


## cjalas

I second the Hatchbox recommendation. Their stuff is great and has barely any variances in the filament diameter tolerances. Their colors are extremely vivid, too.

----------


## microworkshops

Hi Matherox

You can hear a lot of myths about the "highest quality filament" is always the most expensive

Reassuringly expensive as the saying goes

NOT true!

You can get some Chinese imported filaments that don't have a name and usually there not terrible and are extremely cheap comparatively  

However my brand that I use all the time which is compatible with all my FDM printers is Prima PLA & ABS (which you can find on amazon)

If you'd like to see the kind of prints done with this filament you can see some example 3d models on my website www.microworkshops.co.uk

Thanks!

Elliot

----------


## microworkshops

Hi Matherox

You can hear a lot of myths about the "highest quality filament" is always the most expensive

Reassuringly expensive as the saying goes

NOT true!

You can get some Chinese imported filaments that don't have a name and usually there not terrible and are extremely cheap comparatively  

However my brand that I use all the time which is compatible with all my FDM printers is Prima PLA & ABS (which you can find on amazon)

If you'd like to see the kind of prints done with this filament you can see some example 3d models on my website www.microworkshops.co.uk

Thanks!

Elliot

----------


## dunginhawk

I third the motion of hatchbox. I use almost ALL hatchbox filament in my customer prints, and they love it.
However I use ESUN petg and thats good too
hatchbox is hands down my pick for price/quality
EDIT: and this is from experience. Ive gone through roughly 65 spools of hatchbox filament

----------


## Donziboy2

Makergeeks seems to be pretty good.  They are running a  special right now, 2 random 1kg spools of PLA/ABS/PETG/HIPS for 33$.  Thats $16.50 per kg.

----------


## mikethebomber

Second the Makergeeks recommendation.  Got one roll of PETG and one roll of black PLA for $33 total, free shipping in US.  You can't beat that.

----------


## BillyPLA

We are the filaments factory base at China,Please contact me on email:billy@superwinasia.com for more details.
Thank you

----------


## Geoff

Well, I do at the moment have to suggest steering away from the chinese filament suppliers (sorry Billy!!!) 

The last few batches, probably about 15 rolls from various suppliers have been pretty inconsistent. Part of the roll ok, but much of it contaminated, and you can't see until you get through a bit of the roll. 

Right now I am using Torwell as a standard, and so far so good!

----------


## BillyPLA

> Well, I do at the moment have to suggest steering away from the chinese filament suppliers (sorry Billy!!!) 
> 
> The last few batches, probably about 15 rolls from various suppliers have been pretty inconsistent. Part of the roll ok, but much of it contaminated, and you can't see until you get through a bit of the roll. 
> 
> Right now I am using Torwell as a standard, and so far so good!


Other Chinese filament suppliers do can not repesented my offer,
Our prity is not every PLA filament supplers can reach since we imported this material from aborad.

I would like to send you to test for free if you interesting in.
In other way, high purity filament is not the essential request for every 3D printing user as I know.
Thanks for you reply anyway.

----------


## BSCdan

My company just created the world's first and only biodegradable ABS Filament. We're also the manufacturer of PLAyPHAb, a Premium PLA/PHA blend that is 100% biodegradable and gives PLA the strength and pliability of ABS. So, I guess you could say I'm biased.

----------


## mikethebomber

> My company just created the world's first and only biodegradable ABS Filament. We're also the manufacturer of PLAyPHAb, a Premium PLA/PHA blend that is 100% biodegradable and gives PLA the strength and pliability of ABS. So, I guess you could say I'm biased.


And that company would be?

----------


## BSCdan

> And that company would be?


3D PrintLife

----------


## BSCdan

I should add the Enviro line of ABS is higher than $30 due to it's extra cost to manufacture. We do have an Economy line on standard spools under that price point.

----------


## mikethebomber

PMing you now.

----------


## Nakio

3D printer pen and  3D printer use the same material or different?

----------


## iDig3Dprinting

> 3D printer pen and  3D printer use the same material or different?


3D printer pens and FDM 3D printers both use plastic monofilament, PLA being the most common. What diameter of monofilament and what material your 3D pen can use will depend upon the 3D pen itself, what settings it has and the nozzle size.

For instance we had a customer try out our 3mm ingeo PLA in their 3Doodler 3D pen.

----------


## Geoff

Don't get too excited about 3D Hubs, there are so many people on there now jobs are slim (and the place is a bit of a shambles at the moment..business at the front, mayhem in the rear.

I personally recommend Torwell Filament, no it's not the cheap stuff but it's not ColorFab expensive. I have bought so many cheap rolls from Ebay off countless suppliers, the only good quality I would recommend from our asian counterparts would be Esun filament - that stuff is flawless (so far)

----------


## ralphzoontjens

> 3D PrintLife


I know this company because I have worked for them as a designer. They are very professional and know what they are doing in the business.
I recommend trying their filaments. I hear a lot of good things about Hatchbox as well. And I second the opinion not to order from China because it's not reliable. They sometimes also send you the wrong products.

----------


## curious aardvark

> My company just created the world's first and only biodegradable ABS Filament. We're also the manufacturer of PLAyPHAb, a Premium PLA/PHA blend that is 100% biodegradable and gives PLA the strength and pliability of ABS. So, I guess you could say I'm biased.


is that the same as the colorfab pla/pha filament ? 

And how do you make abs biodegradable ? And does doing so alter any of it's properties - for good or bad ?

----------


## sr22ger

I use a local filament firm coex3d.  Website is a bit lame, but good info there and updated fairly frequently.  Once you get to understand how the products are arranged, it isn't so bad.  I've actually found the mobile version does a better job of differentiating the size spools.  Colored PLA/ABS at 23, B/W at 21 per kg and 500g spools for 9-11.  Running a free shipping deal now for orders over $100, code is coexfree.  Need to select the free shipping option after entering the coupon, it doesn't automatically do it for you.  They offer a local pickup option for anyone in NE Wisconsin as well.

I only use their 3mm stuff, but found it to be very consistent and of good quality.  I'm sure the 1.75 is just as good, I just have no need for it.  Good price for domestic filament.  I've found the company to be really responsive to email.  They allowed me to test some of their new filament as well, just came out with a heat resistance pla they call pla prime, and a new PETG variant (don't think this is on the website yet, but pretty sure you could call and get a sample).  I'm pretty excited about both, and the owners have a number of other filaments they plan on releasing before the end of the month.

----------


## BSCdan



----------


## BSCdan



----------

